# "this operation has been cancelled due to restrictions in effect on this computer"



## roadstarbuc (Sep 25, 2007)

Trying to access Display Properties, and I get this message. Any help?

"this operation has been cancelled due to restrictions in effect on this computer"


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm assuming this is a work computer, or school pc? As it sounds like the network admins have assigned you rights that prohibit you from changing that particular aspect of the setup.

If this is your home pc, log in as an account with admin priviliges and you should be able to change the properties then.

thanks, 

v


----------



## roadstarbuc (Sep 25, 2007)

It is a work PC. System Restore won't work. Had malware on it, got it removed, and everything works again, but I can't access Control Panel and I cannot change the Display properties. Log in under admin rights, and same message pops up. I'm stumped!!!!!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

You'll need to contact your system admin to discuss your rights on that machine. I don't think that we will want to help with a work machine, as there is most likely a good reason that they have those restrictions in place in the first place.

To phrase it differently, I work in the IT field, and would be extremely less than happy if someone went around me to bypass settings that I had enforced on the network for whatever reason. 

thanks for understanding, 

v


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Since it is a work machine, call your IT dept. Where I work the penalties for messing with company computers are quite draconian. 

I am closing this thread.


----------

